

Why iOS7 was a bad move - bilawal
https://medium.com/apple-computer/56f5586c192e

======
JosephBrown
"Flat UI was super hot months before Apple has used it and that’s rarely
happened before."

One problem is Apple's yearly release schedule. This allows other companies to
innovate while Apple is still waiting months for their next scheduled release.

~~~
simonh
There were smartphones years before the iPhone, even ones with touchscreens
and no keyboard. There were tablets decades before the iPad. There were online
application market places years before the App Store. Apple doesn't often do
anything first, they just do it 'right', and that means taking time and
thinking it through.

~~~
bilawal
That's rather my point. I don't think they have done 'flat' right. Plus, what
exactly is Apple-esque about the flat design in iOS7?

